# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حدود الكلام المباح شرعا اثناء الخطوبة قبل العقد

## جمانة انس

بعد ان يعقد العزم بين الرجل والمراة على الزواج 
وقبل انشاء العقد
ما طبيعة الحديث المباح شرعا بينهما
وللتفصيل 
هل يجوز المزاح و الضحك وتبادل الحديث الودي بينهما
بعد ان عقدا العزم على الزواج
وهل يختلف الحكم لو كان الحديث على الهاتف 
----------------------------
ومالذي يباح من الحديث اثناء بدء مشروع الخطوبة قبل العزم 
----------------------------

----------


## جمانة انس

تساهل الكثيرون في حدود العلاقة بين المخطوبين 
فاصبح في عرف البعض العزم على الخطوبة او حتى مجرد البد ء بها يبيح لهم التوسع الى حدود كبيرة في العلاقة بين المخطوبين
والكارثة عندما يفسخ الخاطب الخطبة 
فيكون لذلك اثر سيئ على المخطوبة
وهو اكبر من اثاره الى الخاطب
و هكذا تصبح المراة حقلا لتجارب الر جل 
حتى تطيب لخاطره واحدة ما
بينما لو كانت الحدود ضيقة لقطع الطريق على المترددين و المتلاعبين
وكان اكثر صونا لكرامة الا نثى و الله اعلم

----------


## أبو مسهر

قال جل ذكره
{وَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا عَرَّضْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ خِطْبَةِ النِّسَاءِ أَوْ أَكْنَنْتُمْ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ سَتَذْكُرُونَهُ  نَّ وَلَكِنْ لَا تُوَاعِدُوهُنَّ سِرًّا إِلَّا أَنْ تَقُولُوا قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا وَلَا تَعْزِمُوا عُقْدَةَ النِّكَاحِ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْكِتَابُ أَجَلَهُ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ (235) }

----------


## جمانة انس

كيف يمكن فهم جواب السؤال من خلال هذه الا ية
نرجو البيان والتفصيل

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

المخطوبة مثلها مثل أي أية أجنبية ولافرق
فالأصل عدم إباحة شيء من ذلك إلا مادعت إليه الحاجة
ويكون من وراء حجاب لا أنه ينظر لوجهها أثناء الحديث 
كأن يكون بالهاتف وعلى عين الأهل ونحو ذلك 
فحتى لو أنها كانت ترى جواز كشف وجهها ,لم يجز لها أن تظهر سافرة به أمامه
لأنه مأمور بغض البصر , فكيف له أن يحقق فريضة غض البصر والحال أنها تواجهه؟
والشريعة المطهرة منزهة عن التناقض الذي حكيتُ لك
وعليه لايجوز تبادل المزاح والضحك ونحوه من لغو الكلام لأنها ماتزال أجنبية عنه
ولا دليل على تخصيص المخطوبة بقدر زائد إلا ما يكون من النظرة الشرعية التي هي مظنة حصول الأدمة أو النفرة بينهما, ولابأس بتكرارها حتى يسكن قلبه أنه لم يفت عليه شيء من عموم صفاتها التي تدعوه لنكاحها
والله أعلم

----------


## جمانة انس

جزاكم الله خيرا على التفصيل الو اضح

----------


## ابومصعب الكويتي

*اشكلت علي مسألة تكرار زيارة الخاطب للمخطوبة والنظر اليها والكلام معها ..هل من ضابط يحددها وبعد البحث القاصر* 
*توصلت الى نتائج حسبما فهمت :*
*1-  * *شرع النظر للمخطوبة لاجل ان يرى منها ما يدعوه الى نكاحها ..وهذا عام من خُلق أو خلق او طريقة كلام وما الى ذلك ..فإن وقعت في نفسه بمجرد الزيارة الاولى وأُعجب بها ..فتكرار الزيارة مع النظر اليها نوع من العبث لانها في حكم الاجنبية وهو مأمور بغض البصر ..الضرورة تقدر بقدرها* 
*2-  * *قد يتردد الانسان في العقد عليها اما لخوف او تردد او كانت نظرته اليها نظرة عابرة في الزيارة الاولى ...فهو يريد الان ان يتخذ القرار الاخير..فهنا ينظر اليها مرة أخرى بزيارة ثانية لان المقصود من النظرة الاولى في اول زيارة لم يتحقق ولم يتحدد بعد..ولا سبيل الى ذلك الا من خلال تكرار الزيارة للنظر اليها ,,,وأظن ان هذا لا يحتاج اكثر من زيارتين .*
*3-  * *طبيعة الكلام -وهو موضوعنا- :اما بالنسبة لطبيعة الكلام ..ينبغي للانسان ان يكون فطنا لبيبا في مسألة طرح الاسئلة ومعرفة اتجاهات وميول الطرف الاخر فلينتقي الاسئلة التي تحدد ملامح الحياة الزوجية وهي تختلف من شخص الى آخر  ..وهذه مسألة مهمة جدا لا ينبغي التفريط فيها ..فلا بد- ان تسأل الطرف الاخر عن :نظرته للزواج ..ونظرته للحياة ...نظرته الى الامور المهمة في نظرك والتي لا تستغني عنها وموقف الطرف الاخر منها ...هذه أمور ضرورية لا يتسنى للانسان معرفتها – او  معرفة اكثرها – الا من خلال الكلام المتبادل ومما تجدر الاشارة اليه انه  ومع مرور الايام الانسان لا يلتفت الى جمال الزوجة الظاهر ..وانما سيكون جل اهتمامه منصبا الى الجمال الباطن المتمثل في طريقة التعامل وحسن العشرة والاحترام  ...اذن معرفة شخصية الطرف الاخر جدير بالعناية به*
*4-  * *متى يغض البصر...اذا وقعت في نفسه في الزيارة الاولى مع كونه كرر النظر اليها، لكنه يريد ان يتعرف الى هوية الطرف الاخر : فيقال : الحاجة الى النظر زالت فربما انفتح باب التلذذ بالنظر فيُسد الباب ..ونرجع الى الاصل وهو غض البصر ..ويبقى الكلام فقط  بين الطرفين الذي ينصب في مصلحة الزواج ..*
*ولم اتطرق الى حشد الادلة في كل نقطة او استنتاج لان بعضها قابل للاخذ والرد.* 

*والله تعالى اعلم وهوالهادي الى سواء السبيل*

----------


## جمانة انس

جزاكم الله خيرا على التحليل القيم الذي اوردتموه
ولعل خلاصته
يباح النظر بقصد معرفة مدى انشراح الصدر و مو افقة القلب
فاذا تحقق الحسم  من الخاطب بالسلب او الا يجاب
انتهى الا ذن 
كذلك الكلام
يباح ما كان بقصد معرفة الشخصية
وبحدود ما يحقق ذلك
فاذا حصل الحسم من الخاطب تو قف الا ذن
========
ومن هنا يعرف مدى الخلل الو اسع في علاقات الخطوبة في و قتنا المعاصر
و هذه مسالة حيوية جديرة بالدرس و التمحيص
لتعلقها بجمهور غير متناه من الحالات
=======
ومن مشاكلها 
عندما ييرز للخاطب ما يصرفه عن المخطوبة
يكون اثر انصرافه عنهاشبيها باثر الطلاق
لانه يكون ذلك احيانا بعد تودد كبير 
و قد اجاد افاد من تكرموا بتسجيل ملاحظاتهم التو ضيحية
جزاهم الله وكل الباحثين خير الجزاء

----------


## أبو مسهر

عذرا على التأخر الشديد



> قال جل ذكره
> {وَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا عَرَّضْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ خِطْبَةِ النِّسَاءِ أَوْ أَكْنَنْتُمْ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ سَتَذْكُرُونَهُ  نَّ وَلَكِنْ لَا تُوَاعِدُوهُنَّ سِرًّا إِلَّا أَنْ تَقُولُوا قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا وَلَا تَعْزِمُوا عُقْدَةَ النِّكَاحِ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْكِتَابُ أَجَلَهُ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ (235) }


 يبيح الله عز و جل فى هذه الآيه خطبة النساء لماذا ؟
علم الله أنكم ستذكرونهن
إنه عز و جل لا يريد للمسلم حتى أن يفكر فى إمرأة لا تحل له
و لذا شرع الخطبة حتى لا يكون تفكيره فيها داعيا الى خطيئة معها
و لكن لا تواعدوهن سرا
يشترط عز و جل عدم إلتقاء الخطيبين سرا دون معرفة الأهل لعلمه عز و جل لما بينهما من المودة حتى لا يقعا فى الإثم
إلا أن تقولوا قولا معروفا
و هى الأسرار التى ينبغى ألا يطلع عليها سوى الزوجان من أمور حياتهما الخاصة قبل الزواج
فلا يمكن أن يقال هذا الكلام أمام الأهل
و لا تعزموا عقدة النكاح
أى لا تتبادلا المواثيق و العهود على الزواج مهما كان و رغم العقبات و رغم المعارضين من الأهل
حتى يبلغ الكتاب أجله
أى حتى يتم العقد

و الخلاصة :
 أن الكلام فيجب أن يخلوا من تبادل الوعود و العهود على عدم الإفتراق و ما شابه
و يجب إجتناب الخنا و الكلام الذى لا يباح إلا بين الزوج و زوجته 
و لا يقع الحسم فى المسألة إلا بالعقد و عنده تنتهى الخطوبة
هذا و الله أعلم

----------


## الأمل الراحل

الصفحة الرئيسة / فتاوى / فتاوى الموقع / النكاح / مخالفات النكاح 
* * 
*أحكام وضوابط فترة الخطوبة*

إجابة الشيخ خالد الرفاعي - مراجعة الشيخ سعد الحميد 
تاريخ الإضافة: 14/11/2009 ميلادي - 26/11/1430 هجري 
زيارة: 44 
السؤال:
أنا مقبلٌ على فترة خطوبة قد تستغرق أكْثَرَ من 5 أشهُر، أريد أن أَعْرِف - بارَكَ الله فِيكُم - ما لي وما عليَّ أن ألتَزِمَ بِه في هذه الفترة، وكيفية رؤية العروس والتَّحدُّث معها، أنا أعرِفُ أنِّي أجنبيّ عنها ولكنْ أُريدُ فَقَطْ أن أَعْرِفَ ما أَقصى المسموحِ به إن كان هناك مثل ذلك... ونصائح عامَّة عن النِّكاح: مُعاملة الزَّوجة لِزوجها والعكس... جزاكُم الله عنَّا كُلَّ خير.

الجواب:
الحمدُ لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصَحْبِه ومَن والاه، أمَّا بعدُ:
فإذا كان الخطيبانِ في فترة الخطوبة، ولم يُعْقَد بيْنَهُما النِّكاح، فهُما أجنبيَّان عن بعضِهِما، فلا يَراهَا ولا تراهُ إلاَّ لحاجة وبِحضرة أحَدِ مَحارِمِها؛ لأنَّه لا يَجوزُ لَهُما الخلوة، ولا الخروجُ، ولا التَّكلُّم بِعباراتِ الحُبِّ والغَزَل.

لمزيد فائدة راجع هذه الفتاوى:
"إطالة مدة الخطبة للحاجة المادية"، "تحريم العلاقات بين الجِنْسَيْن قبل العقد الشرعي"، "حكم مكالمة الخاطب عبر الهاتف".

أمَّا إذا تكلَّم الخاطب مع مَخطوبته كلامًا فيه مصلحة، فهذا لا مانعَ منه ما لم يتجاوَزْ حدود الحاجة المقصودة، وبِضوابطَ شرعيَّةٍ، ومنها:
1- أن لا يتجاوز الكلامُ قدرَ الحاجة.
2- أن لا تكون هناك خلوة.
3- أن لا يحدث بينهما مُصافحة وغيرها.
4- الالتزام بغضّ البصر بين الطرفيْنِ.
5- أن لا تكون هناك رِيبةٌ وشهوةٌ في قلبَيْهما أو أحدهما.
6- أن لا يكونَ من المرأة خضوعٌ بالقول.
7- أن تكون المرأةُ بكامِلِ الحِجابِ والحِشمةِ، أو يخاطبها من وراء حجاب.
فإذا تحققت هذه الشروط، وأُمِنَتِ الفتنةُ فلا بأس من حديثِكَ معها.

وليعلمْ أنَّ التَّساهُل في كلام الخاطب مع مخطوبته، أوِ التخلّي عن أيٍّ من الضوابط السابقة ذريعةٌ إلى الفاحشةِ والفسادِ، وقد يُفْضِي إلى ما لا تُحمَدُ عُقباهُ من الوقوع في كبائر الذنوب؛ والواقع خير شاهد على ذلك. نسأل اللهَ العافيةَ.

واعلم أنَّ أهمَّ ما تُبْنَى عليْهِ الأُسْرةُ وتَسْعَدُ به هو أن يَقُومَ كُلٌّ منَ الزَّوجَيْنِ بِما عليه من حُقوقٍ تِجاه الآخر، فعلى الزوجة أن تُطيع زوْجَها، ما لم يأمُرْها بِمعصية اللهِ تَعالَى، كما يَجِبُ على الزَّوْجِ أن يُعاشر زوْجَتَهُ بِالمعروف، وأن لا يكَلِّفها ما لا طاقَةَ لها به، ولْيعلمْ أنَّها أمانةٌ عِنده، وأن يَكونَ صبورًا واسعَ الصدر، عظيمَ الحِلم، بَشوشًا خلوقًا، يُعطي ما عليه من الحُقُوق ويَطلُب ما له من حُقوقٍ بِرِفْقٍ ولِين، وأن يَغُضَّ الطرف عن الهَفَوات والزَّلاَّت ويتغافَلَ قَدْرَ المُستطاع، إلاَّ ما كان من حُقوق اللَّه عزَّ وجلَّ.

ولْيَتَذَكَّرْ قولَ النَّبيّ - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -: ((خيْرُكم خيرُكم لأهْلِه، وأنا خيْرُكم لأهلي))؛ رواهُ التِّرمِذِيُّ وابْنُ ماجه وصحَّحه الألبانيُّ.

وأيْضًا فَعَلَى الزَّوجةِ طاعةُ زوجِها في المعروف، ولتعلمْ أنَّ حقَّهُ عليْهَا عظيم؛ ففي سُنَن ابن ماجه عن عبدالله بْنِ أبِي أوفَى - رضي الله عنه - قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((لو كنتُ آمِرًا أَحَدًا أن يَسْجُدَ لِغَيْرِ الله لأمَرْتُ المَرْأَة أن تَسْجُدَ لِزَوْجِها، والَّذِي نَفْسُ مُحمَّد بِيَدِه، لا تُؤَدِّي المرأة حقَّ ربِّها حتَّى تؤدِّي حقَّ زوْجِها، وَلَوْ سأَلَها نَفْسَها وهِيَ على قَتَبٍ لَم تَمنعه)).

ولْتعلم أنَّهُ أَمْلَكُ بِها من كلِّ أحد، ولِذا كان حقُّه عليْها أَوْجَبَ من حق والديها، ولْتَعْلَمْ أنَّها راعيةٌ في بَيْتِ زوْجِها ومسؤولةٌ عن رعيَّتِها، فقد قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((والمرأة راعية في بيت زوجها ومسؤولة عن رعيتها))؛ رواهُ البُخاريُّ ومسلم. 

وإليْكَ أخي بعض الأمور التي يُمكِنُك أن تَنْتَفِع بِها، وتسيرَ عليها بعد الزواج - إن شاء الله - ومِنها:
1- إرشادُ الزَّوجَةِ إلى فِعْلِ الفَرَائِضِ وإتْباعِها بالنوافِل؛ فَقَدْ أثْنَى الله على نبيِّه إسماعيلَ بِقوله: {وَكَانَ يَأْمُرُ أَهْلَهُ بِالصَّلاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ وَكَانَ عَندَ رَبِّهِ مَرْضِيًّا} [مريم: 55].

2- تَعليم الزَّوْجَةِ الأخلاقَ الحَسَنة سُلوكيًّا ونَظَرِيًّا، وتصحيح ما تقع فيه من أخطاء بِرِفْقٍ ولين.

3- إعْلام الزَّوجَةِ بِحُقوقِ الزَّوجِ عَلَيْها، وحُقوقِها لَدَى الزَّوْجِ من خِلال القُرآنِ والسُّنَّة.

4- دِراسة الأَحْكام الشرعيَّة المتَّصلة بكافَّة أنواعِ العِلاقات بين الرجل وزوجته؛ لِيَكُونَ كُلُّ واحدٍ منَ الزَّوجَيْنِ على بيِّنةٍ من أَمْرِه.

ولِمزيدِ فائدةٍ راجعْ فتوى اللَّجنة الدائمة المَنشورة على موقعنا بعنوان "حقوق الزوجين وواجباتهما"، وفتوى: "المداعبة بين الزوجين".

كما يُمكِنُك قِراءة كتاب "أحكام الزفاف" للشيخ الألباني، "والمفصل في أحكام المرأة والأسرة المسلمة" للدكتور عبدالكريم زيدان،، والله أعلم.



http://www.alukah.net/Fatawa/FatwaDe...x?FatwaID=2635

----------


## جمانة انس

جزى الله الجميع خير الجزاء على الاضافات و التو ضيحات المفيدة و القيمة

----------


## الأمل الراحل

الصفحة الرئيسة / فتاوى / فتاوى الموقع / النكاح / مخالفات النكاح 
* * 
*المكالمة على الهاتف مع الخطيبة*

إجابة الشيخ خالد الرفاعي - مراجعة الشيخ سعد الحميد 
تاريخ الإضافة: 10/12/2009 ميلادي - 22/12/1430 هجري 
زيارة: 26 
السؤال:
إذا قال وليّ خطيبتي: لا عقد زواج إلا قبل الدخلة مباشرة. فهل لي  مكالمتُها بالهاتف؟ 

علما بِأَنه عند دفع المهر يكون هناك شهود، ويكون أيضًا اتفاق على دفع المُؤَخَّر بحضور ولي المرأة؛ فهل لي أن أكلمها بعد دفع المهر؟

الجواب:
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه، أما بعد:
فاعلم - أخي السائل - أن الخاطِبَ لا يزال أجنبيًّا عن مخطوبته ما لم يتم العقد عليها. 

وما ذكرتَ منَ الاتفاق على مُقَدَّم ومؤخر الصداق، وحضور رجال العائلة، لا يُعد عقدًا ولا تترتب عليه أحكام العقد، وإنما هو وعد بالزواج وحسب، فلا يجوز أن تنظر إلى مخطوبتك - باستثناء الرؤية الشرعية - ولا أن تخلو بها، ولا يجوز لها أن تتكشف أمامك، إلا أنه يجوز التحدث معها بضوابط وشروط، والغرض من ذلك هو سد الذرائع التي تؤدي إلى الوقوع في الفتن و المعاصي، ومن هذه الشروط: 

1- أن لا يزيد التحدث معها على قدر الحاجة. 

2- أن يكون بدون خلوة.

3- أن يتم الحديث دون خضوع بالقول، أو تَلَفُّظٍ بِكَلام يأباه الشَّرع؛ لأن الخاطب - بالنسبة للمرأة - كغيره من الرجال الأجانب.

4- إذا تحركت شهوته بالكلام، أو صار يتلذذ به، حرم عليه التحدث إليها حتى يتم العقد.

فإذا تحققت هذه الشروط، وأُمِنَتِ الفتنةُ فلا بأس، قال تعالى: {وَلَكِنْ لَا تُوَاعِدُوهُنَّ سِرًّا إِلَّا أَنْ تَقُولُوا قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا} [البقرة:235].

هذا؛ وإن كنا ننصحُكَ أن تتحدث مع خطيبتك - إن أرت ذلك - في وجود أحد محارمها، وذلك أبعد للريبة وأسلم للقلب،، والله أعلم.

http://www.alukah.net/Fatawa/FatwaDe...x?FatwaID=2387

----------

